# not getting start up chime on powermac G5 Tower - Leopard OS X



## bgardner218 (Jan 22, 2008)

I looked around on the apple site for this problem, but didnt get very far so i thought I would post it here. I own a new PowerMac G5 with Leapord running on it. the computer turns on (hard drive starts up, fans turn on etc.) but I dont always get the start up chime that allows it to actually boot all the way up to actually use it. I think it has to do with resetting the SMU and stuff, but I tried that and it seemed to turn on and shut right off. any help would be appreciated


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Try this link. http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/BETA/index.en.html

They have a program that will install to the Preference Pane and allow you to turn the chime on/off.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think that's what he's asking. If I understand correctly, there are times that you turn the G5 on, hear the chime, and it boots correctly to the desktop, but there are also times that you do not hear the chime, and it doesn't even turn the screen on. Am i correct? Now, Apple hasn't made the G5 computer in a while, so by you saying new, I have to ask is it a brand new Mac Pro, which makes it Intel based, or is it a used G5 that is new to you?


----------

